# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Deccal: Fetullah Gülen

## iputisamo

http://www.fethullahgulen.net.ms
http://fethullahgulen.belgeleri.com/...php?path=1.php
http://fethullahgulen.belgeleri.com/...php?path=2.php
http://fethullahgulen.belgeleri.com/...php?path=3.php

Fetoşlar veya Nursuzlar

www.diyalogmasali.com

Prof. Dr. Yümni Sezen"in *

```
Dinerarasi Diyalog Ihaneti
```

*  ismili kitabi cikmistir.

----------


## iputisamo

Fetoşlar Güney Amarikada

Arjantin, şili ve Berzilyada okullar açmak için bir uçak dolusu insan Frankfurttan Güney Amarikaya uçuyor,uçanalr tek kuruş ödemiyecek bütün masrafları Fetoşlara para veren gariban vatandaşlarımzın hibeleri ile vede Sam amcaları karşılıyacak. Benide davetettiler. şayet samimi olsanız Türkmeneli, üecenistan ve Azerbeycanda yıllardaır aç ve perişan yaşayan insanalar yardım edersiniz. ABD'ye ajan yetiştirmek için Güney Amarikada Okul açmazdınız. Sizler fasıksınız dedim. Pakistanlı Ahmediler Pakistan depreminde tek kuruş para göndermezken Türkler yilyonlarca euro toplayıp gönderdi. Bu Fetoşlarda samimi olsalar yanı başımızda aç ve çaresiz olan insanlarımıza yardım ederler.

----------


## axuliuma

Fetoşlar Güney Amarikaya gittiler 22 büyük baş hayvan ve 250 koyun kestiler. Kesilen etleri Arjentililere dağıtmışlar. Arjentililerde bizde Müslüman olduk şimdi demişler. Evet Fetoşların söylediğine göre hiristiyanlar 1 kg et için dinlerini değiştirmişler. 50 Kişilik kafilenin Arjantin, şili ve Berezilyaya uçması ve tek kuruş harcamaması, bütün masrafların Cemitetten karşılanması niçin bunlar. Aceba bizim Fetoşlar hangi kemikler karşılığında ABD'ye satıldılar. 

Telafer, Musul ve Kerkük'te soydaşlarımız ve dindaşlarımız Kafir bombardımanı ve zulmü altında inlarken Fetoşların bir hiristiyan ülkede kurban kesmelerinin anlamaı ne? Bunlarda Türk Ahmedileri olmasın? Billindiği gibi Pakistanlı Mülümanların bir kısmı İngilizlerin yıllar süren çalışması sonucu Ahmedi olmuştur ve bu insanlarda Pakistandaki deprem zadelere değil batıdaki karnı toklara yardım yapmaktalar ve itikatlarıda bozuktur.

----------


## axuliuma

AKP''lilere ve Diyalogçulara içten bir uyarı: Hıristiyanlaşıyorsunuz!.............Aslan Blut

Ali Kırca''nın Siyaset Meydanı''nda önceki gece "İslami Kalvinistler" tartışıldı. Toplantıda, "Acaba İslam dininde sessiz bir reform mu yapılıyor?", "Serbest piyasa ekonomisi, kapitalizm ve küreselleşmenin İslama etkisi nedir?", "Türkiye''de Siyasal İslam, Avrupa Birliği süreciyle birlikte merkeze mi kayıyor?" sorularına cevap arandı. 

Kırca, bu hayati ve temel konuyu iyi seçmiş ama meselenin sadece başlıkları konuşulabildi. 
AKP''li bir yönetici, Birlik Vakfı''nda geçen yılın başında yapılan bir toplantıda "Bizim yaptığımız iş, Ankara''nın şerrinden Brüksel''in şefaatine sığınmaktır" demişti. Prof. Dr. Yaşar Nuri üztürk, tam isabetle toplantıda bana atfen bu veriyi hatırlatınca, Prof. Dr. Hüseyin Hatemi, "uydurma" deyiverdi! 
Kişi, herkesi kendisi gibi bilirmiş! Ayıp! 
Evet, ben bu sözün kaynağını açıklamadım. üünkü açıklamayacağıma dair söz verdim! Fakat aynı ifadeyi, İstanbul''da AKP''li bir ilçe belediye başkanına hatırlattığımda, "Ne var bu sözde, aynen katılıyorum" dedi! 
Kaldı ki, ispata ne gerek var? AKP''nin bütün uygulamaları bu yönde değil mi? Ayrıca AKP çizgisindeki gazetecilerin başında gelen Fehmi Koru, bundan 14 yıl önce, Zaman gazetesinde, mealen "Türkiye''deki sistemin değişmesi ve nomenklatura haline gelen elitin tasfiyesi için dışardan dayatma gerekir" diye yazmamış mıydı? şimdi,Türkiye''nin rejimini değiştirebilmek için dış dayatmalar kullanılmıyor mu? Ayrıca Tayyip Erdoğan, Türkiye''ye yeni kimlik biçmiyor mu? Bu da rejimin değişmesi değil midir? 

*** 
Ali Kırca, "İslami Kalvinistler"i sorgulamak için "Medeniyetlerin Aşil Topuğu" kitabının yazarı Orhan Dündar ve son olarak "Dinlerarası Diyalog İhaneti" kitabı çıkan sosyoloji profesörü Yümni Sezen''i ve Aytunç Altındal''ı toplantıya davet etmiş olsaydı, konu çok net bir şekilde aydınlanırdı. 
Prof. Dr. Halil İnalcık, bir kitabında Balkanlar''da, Kalvinizmin etkisinde kalan kitlelerin "Kalvintürk" diye adlandırıldığını bildiriyor? Kalvin Türk müydü? Hayır? Peki neden bu tabir kullanılıyordu? 
"Avrupa Türkleşirken" adlı yeni bir kitabı çıkmak üzere olan Orhan Dündar''a göre, Türklerin kozmoloji anlayışı "dünyevi"dir. Buradaki dünyevilik, laiklik ile karıştırılmamalıdır. Batı''nın kozmoloji anlayışı ise çok parçalıdır ama, bütün uhrevi düşünceleri içinde barındırır. Bu düşünceler, dünyanın reddine dayanır, hatta dünyayı "şeytan sitesi" olarak görür. Avrupa''da yüzyıllarca din savaşları yapılmasının ve milyonlarca insanın şeytan diye katledilmesinin, engizisyon mahkemeleri kurulmasının sebebi bu anlayıştır. 
Attila, Roma''ya boyun eğdirince ve Avarlar da geçici olarak Avrupa''da bir hakimiyet kurunca, kendilerini sorgulamaya başlayan Avrupalı düşünürlerin beyinlerindeki surlar, ancak Fatih''in toplarının çökerttiği İstanbul surları ile birlikte yıkıldı ve Luther ile Kalvin ortaya çıktı. Bu iki düşünür, şeytan yerine Türkleri koyuyor ama, Türklerin kozmolojisini taklit ederek, bu dünyada var olunabileceğini görerek, ona göre düşünceler geliştiriyordu. Kalvintürk sözü buradan çıkmıştı. 

***
üzetle, Protestanlık, Türk kozmolojisinin Hıristiyanlaştırılmasıdır. Bugün, AKP''nin ve Dinlerarası Diyalogçuların yaptığı iş, Batı''nın Türk kozmolojisini kendine uyarlayarak üstünlüğü ele geçirdiğini görmeden, Türk''ün dünyeviliğini Protestan medeniyetinden veya Ali Kırca''nın kullandığı başlıkta olduğu gibi Kalvinizmden almaktır! İslam referansı ile yola çıktığını söyleyenler, farkına varmadan Hıristiyanlaşmaktadır! 
üyle ki, Hıristiyanların yeniden Türkiye''ye dönmesini isteyen Patrik Bartholomeos''un avukatlığını bir Hatemi üstlenebiliyor!
Oysa, Avrupa Attila''dan beri Türkleşmektedir. Burada Türkleşmek, elbette kimlik olarak Türkleşmek değildir. Fakat, Avrupa, Attila''dan beri Türkleri taklit ediyor. 
Peki bu kozmolojinin sahibi olan Türkler, özelde AKP çizgisindekiler ve Diyalogçular ne yapıyor? Kendi kozmolojilerinin çarpıtılmış, Hıristiyanlaştırılmış şeklini Avrupa''dan öğrenmeye çalışıyorlar? 
AKP''nin de, Dinlerarası Diyalogçuların da temel ihtiyacı, Hıristiyanlaşmak değil, Türkleşmek, hatta Atatürk''ün belirttiği gibi "özleşmek"tir! 
Yanlış anlaşılmasın, sadece bu iki grubun değil, hepimizin, özellikle kendisini Türk Milliyetçisi kabul edenlerin de kozmoloji anlayışı olarak Türkleşmeye ihtiyacı var. Ama bugün Türkiye''nin Hıristiyanlaştırılmasını AKP ve Dinlerarası Diyalogçular temsil ettiği için, bütün içtenliğimle öncelikle onları uyarıyorum: Hıristiyanlaşıyorsunuz, kendinize gelin! İmam Maturidi''nin yolundan sapmayın!

----------


## anau

http://www.dailymotion.com/ciafgulen#video=xfeouk

----------

